# Tax on stuff moved thru Cargo



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,

I am moving some personal stuff which includes used clothing, kitchen utensils, toys etc. to Auckland through some Cargo agent from middle east. Is there any tax being incurred by NZ on incoming stuff? If yes, where can I find the details. I specifically need to understand if the tax is based on type of items or weight / volume.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

raheel78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving some personal stuff which includes used clothing, kitchen utensils, toys etc. to Auckland through some Cargo agent from middle east. Is there any tax being incurred by NZ on incoming stuff? If yes, where can I find the details. I specifically need to understand if the tax is based on type of items or weight / volume.
> 
> Thanks.


If it's all your stuff and you have owned every item for at least 12 months then no you won't be charged GST on its value.
If there's anything in there that you haven't owned 12 months then you "should" declare it and pay GST and customs charges on its importation, but I'd say you'd be the first person ever to do so!!!

We bought loads of stuff new before we arrived and put it all in the container without declaring we hadn't owned it less than 12 months. 
We were advised by the removals company to do this and just in case our shipping container was randomly audited by customd we were told to remove everything new from the new packaging to make out they were all used or bash the boxes about a bit so they looked older than what they were. Tricks of the trade I suppose.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Escapedtonz. I have almost all the stuff as used and old (more than an year old). Only few kitchen related stuff will be new one like dinner set etc. which will be like 2-3 items. Other than that, all the stuff is used one.

thanks anyway.


----------

